# Slightly Modified Peace River Layout



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello, I'm new here. I've been reading this forum for a couple of months and I'm about to get started on my new layout. My kids have finished college and I have a spare bedroom to use, but it isn't very large. After a lot of searching through layouts and even trying to a couple of my own, I've settled on building a slightly modified version of the Peace River layout as shown below.









This will be my 3rd layout. My first was the proverbial 4x8' plywood table when I was in grade school. It was HO scale with a couple of ovals. My second layout was N scale and was 4x6' with grade changes and a plaster shell terrain. I didn't get past the plaster shell stage until having to give it away due to moving to Seattle about 9 years ago. Now that I have a room to build another layout in, I want to go back to HO scale since I found N scale to just be too small for me.

I like this layout because it supports both continuous running as well as some operational possibilities (I think?). I've slightly modified the original plan to cut a little bit of length off of it to allow access to a closet that my wife won't let me block off. Minimum radiuses are 22". I plan to model the transition years between steam and diesel, but probably won't go with steam locomotives larger than the Pacifics (4-6-2) or Mikados (2-8-2).

I want to say thank you to everyone that's already participating in this forum. I've learned a lot reading through many of the posts. I'll be going with DCC and maybe some computer control.

Mark


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks like a nice layout. The biggest concern I see is that you have a really long tunnel. I would make sure it is accessible through the bottom of the table. Also you have a turnout in that tunnel so make sure its a VERY reliable turnout cause derailments always happen in the most inconvenient places.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My concerns would be access. Interior designers generslly recommend 24" asa minimum aisle width, and you're a little under that. 

It's also a really long reach into that lower left corner. That may be a tough place to work on a riverbed.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It is an ideal layout for both continuouis running and
switching operations. If you can, see if you can add in
more industrial spurs. They are what make switching
sessions more interesting. Plan to have more than one
'industry' on team tracks.

There is one reservation that I have. You must crawl under
to get to which I would put the DCC controllers, in the
middle. Believe me, crawling under gets very old, very
quickly, but I don't see that you could do any kind of
lift or drop 'bridge' with that layout. The reason I would
want DCC control in the center is that you can sit, run
a switching operation, usisng hand of god uncouplings the
cars, setting the couplers for 'delayed' uncoupling and
push them to your destination. jI can do that easily with
my west yard but the rest of the layout requires standing.

You could use either wireless or fascia jacks with a hand held
and be able to operate either inside or out of the center,
or both.

You can have fun running 2 or more DCC trains on that
big single track main, with one going opposite direction
to the other. You have the passing siding at the top, I failed
to note if there is another. You would need another
at least.

Don


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for the comments. I'm planning to build this in a modular fashion, so my plan is to make it in 4 sections. The river bed area will be one section and I've already realized that I need to build it first and finish the riverbed before I push it into the corner where it will be difficult to reach it.

I'm still figuring out where I want to put my main DCC controller. I was originally thinking of putting it in the middle, but I'm now thinking of having it on the entrance side of the layout. I'm planning some form of wireless throttle so when I do go into the middle, I'll still have control. I'm also taking advice from other threads to set the table height fairly high, so I'm hoping that helps the duck-under access.

I do plan to run 2 or 3 trains at once, but my trains will be fairly short with 7 to 8 cars + Loco + caboose. There are 3 passing areas in the design plus the pull through yard area.

Good point about access to the hidden track. I'll be sure to keep wiring and other stuff out of the way of reaching into that track area under the table.

Mark


----------

